# World in conflict Crashes Freezes



## xps (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,

I have some problems with Wordl in Conflict (WIC), the game freeses/crashes a couple of minutes into the game on every graphics setting above very low. The sound continues, but the screen freezes.

I have a Dell xps 1710 lappy, with a Intel Core 2 Duo 2,16Mhz, 4GB Ram, nVidia gtx 7950 512mb graphics card (ForceWare version:101.19)

DirectX10 Lates version downloaded sept 27, 07

The game is bought on CD (collectors edition)

Any useful input would be greatly appreciated, I really want to play this game, the way it was suppose to be played.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you try to reinstall the games, updated lastest drivers, etc?


----------



## xps (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I have...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

It could the hotfix issues

try this site http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessage.php?board=932462&topic=38434786


----------



## xps (Sep 6, 2007)

no, i did not help...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

You might just have to wait for a patch... this is a relatively new game and I'm sure there are lots of bugs.


----------



## xps (Sep 6, 2007)

That was what I was afraid of... Having spent hours on all kinds of forums has led me to the same conclusion. 

Thanks for your help in any case...


XPS


----------

